

Latest iPhone developer contract appears to forbid jailbreaking - serhei
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/04/latest-iphone-developer-agreement-bans-jailbreaks.ars

======
serhei
Frankly, I'm not certain that the part saying that applications developed
using Apple Software may not be distributed outside the App Store is even
enforceable. Where do you draw the line - if you loaded your work-in-progress
on a development iPhone? what if you didn't, but used XCode as a text editor?
does it kick in if you used the autocomplete feature? It all seems quite silly
from a certain perspective - imagine the New York Times selling a typewriter
and saying that they had right of refusal for anything you wrote with it.

~~~
xsmasher
I doubt they mean just using xcode, or no one would be able to distribute
Macintosh apps. Linking against Apple's iPhone header files would be a clear
violation, though.

~~~
serhei
See, that's what I thought at first. But then I the text would talk about code
"using Apple APIs", not "developed using Apple software".

